# What ever happened to the Mouth of Sauron?



## krash8765 (Nov 25, 2002)

I know this has been discussed before but bear with me-

In the Return of the King the Mouth of Sauron was described briefly but we know that he was a black numenorean of probably considerable power. And we can assume that he may be pretty old. But after the fall of Sauron where did he go. Did he travel to the south or east to become a king of the Easterlings. Could he be the next dark lord to make war upon the West?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 25, 2002)

I dont think we are ever told. Infact after that little bit of parly I dont think he's mentioned anywhere else. Black _numenoreaN_ Yeah I think hes pretty old


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 25, 2002)

hmm well I would assume that he perished along with everything else that Sauron had power over. But if he survived then he must have fled far towards the south or east, however,if he became the next dark lord, I don't think he'd be much of an enemy, nothing men couldn't handle without help anyway.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2002)

Just speculation but... if he gained much of his power from Sauron that power would leave him and probably weaken him. 
If his power was his own Aragorn or even Faramir, anyone with Numenorean blood, would be able to best him. Aragorn had already stared him down once. Little threat...

How would he have escaped the battle? It's possible, but it isn't likely.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2002)

Poor Mouth of Sauron. If I had to decide what happened to him after LOTR, I'd say that he either died, or more interestingly, he got to be in charge of the remnants of evil. I made an RPG all about it, dudes. I don't see why the main bad guy over here is a dude named Dengen-Goroth. I thought it was pretty obvious that he'd take over next. 
I don't see why you people think he'd be so easily defeated. He's supposed to be some kind of superly powerful magical dude, isn't he? So what if the evil Aragorn can stare him down? Who do you think would win in a fight? The Mouth of Sauron has magic. The evil Aragorn has a stinky sword. Wahoo. Besides, he'd be one of the few superly magical dudes left in Middle Earth when the evil elves and Gandalf leave. Yay for Radagast becoming a hero?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 26, 2002)

I think he may have traveled into places where the Reunited Kingdom had not yet reached, and there become a minor lord or king. After all, besides being a Black Númenórean, he had exquisite skills in speech and 'parley' (also called negotioation ), so he could have easily become a powerful leader by manipulating the wills and weaknesses of his subjects-to-be; much like the Ring, in fact.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 2, 2002)

OK, by "Black Numenorean" do you mean he is African or Black as in EVIL? Forgive me for this stupid question, but I have'nt read the ROTK for a while...


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm not the smartest dude around, but I would say black as in evil. Maybe I'm just crazy. *hides* I don't remember the book ever saying his skin color.


----------



## Goro Shimura (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dáin Ironfoot I _
> *OK, by "Black Numenorean" do you mean he is African or Black as in EVIL? Forgive me for this stupid question, but I have'nt read the ROTK for a while... *


 No... Black Numenoreans had the same skin color as Isildur and Aragorn. They just worshipped Sauron and persecuted those that were faithful to Eru.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 4, 2002)

> so he could have easily become a powerful leader



I don't think so.It took him so long to recover just from cutting his finger and taking his ring away and how about destroying it then? 
Well,we'll wait a lot until he comes back again.

But how about one quick crazy theory?
I've considered a lot the general definition of the word 'echo' in Tolkien's works(I'm about to make a thread soon about this stuff)and I think it's possible that Sauron could have become some kind of that or a natural feature that 'consumes' the information of the Middle-Earth.Every loud word or even whisper is heard by nature.
So if Sauron could chose where to go and recover maybe this is a good opportunity for him to become powerful again after a long time ,of course.

Just a crazy theory.


----------

